# Douche Bag on the Water with Mahi and Snapper



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Had a big trip planned with a 5 man crew for Thursday. I haven't been out in over 4 moths in my boat so Wednesday afternoon I decided to hit Blackwater and make sure everything was working. Big problem! My E120 took a dump. 4 blown fuses, auto pilot, radio, windless, and E120. I'm guessing I took a lightning strike. 

Well one of the guys that was on the roster wanted to go in his 21' Blazer Bay. So just the two of us headed out early. Bait was everywhere and the seas were the kind you only dream about. We headed 25 miles east to the timber hole where we have caught many red grouper. We are fishing, had a big hard tail free lining when we see what looked to be about a 34' walk around headed straight for us. He was getting close very when we looked at each other and said, "really''. By then, the free line was screaming. This Douche pulled right up on us with a crew of probably 5 people and shouts ''what are yall fishing for''. We are fighting what turned out to be a 10lb bobo, so we said whatever is biting. 

He screams at us, If I see yall catch a red snapper, i'm calling in on you. Yall are in Federal waters and I have a reef fish permit. I paid 10K for it and you shouldn't be catching them. We were shocked. What do you say to that? We hadn't caught any snapper. Here is a boat twice our size trying to intimidate us. I could see the look on the people in the rear of his boat. They were embarrassed for this jackass. Well we tried to be civil, while the whole time my buddy was fighting this bobo. I was so mad when I netted the bobo, I held it up and screamed, yep, another red snapper.

We pulled our lines in, and packed it up because they were 20' from us. We pulled up to them to ask what they were fishing for. One of the guys on the back of this boat starting apologizing to us. Not sure if it was a deck hand or a customer. 

To the edge we went from there where we caught mingos, and porgies. On the way in we found a pallet floating in a weed line holding many dolphin. Overall, it was an awesome day in the gulf.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll get the popcorn.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Did u catch a name on that boat.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Did u catch a name on that boat.


I'm sure he was out of Destin. He ran at us from the north east. Iv'e never experienced anything like it on the water.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank goodness you caught fish. Just a few bad apples gives all fishermen a bad name...No excuse for someone acting like they own the water.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

If I would have been in my 30' CC with the crew I had put together, it would have been ugly.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Did u catch a name on that boat.


I hope there was a name on the boat that will be announced.
I like making fun of idiots that deserve it


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've had several situations where people act like a complete ass, when I roll up to a public popular coordinate.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I think it's the avocet or Antares . Which ever one sits alone, and about 4-5 miles from the edge. Every single time I make the long journey from orange beach, there seems to always be some jerk that thinks I just stole his special private reef. It blows my mind, how pissy some people get when they only fish public numbers, and want to cuss you out for attempting to fish the same number. 
I'm not one to come all up on another boat, but when you anchor on top of it, your gonna get a little close to each other when we drift by every 10 minutes. 
I've had to give the finger the last three times I've been to that public number, because someone wants to yell at us and cuss me out for coming to his spot. 

Two words for those folks. So if anyone on here received that from me, I recommend finding spots that are not public. Because I enjoy dishing the finger to jerks. 

I have no clue what they are screaming, because my country tunes drown out whatever he thinks we are hearing from him.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I hope there was a name on the boat that will be announced.
> I like making fun of idiots that deserve it


There was not a name on the boat that we could see. Just around a 34 - 36 W/A. But!!! I looked at his registration and it looked very unusual. After the Fl, there was a TN in uppercase. I used to live in Tennessee, so I thought it was a joke at first. I thought he was from TN. That could stand for something else, let me know if I'm wrong. It's nothing close to my registration #.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

People suck sometimes. Same thing in traffic or in line at the supermarket. Just chalk it up as you met one of those people. I have been drifting a public spot and had a boat load of people come within 10 feet of me and act like I was on there secret AJ spot. At least 2 of them were forum members and the spot is very large and very public. Just is what it is.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I had one of those inshore charter boats from Destin come within 15' of me about 18 miles out one day. He was so close we were talking without raising voices....... morons. Customers looked embarrassed but the fun part was happening on a new spot loaded with big snapper as we drifted away from the fool. Caught our limit within 20-30 minutes while they kept catching shorts on the public wreck. I wanted to go back and thank him but the crew convinced me to let it go. They were right.....


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

That's when you pull out your trusty douchebag deterrent, and rack the carrier a few times before you break it down and start oiling it as you look him dead in the eye. Saying, "you are now?"

On another note, the dumb-shit obviously doesn't know about by-catch and catching ARS out-of-season "IS NOT ILLEGAL!!!" Harvesting is.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

The simple way to handle the reef permitted guys is remind them catching is free, you only pay if you keep. Me I would never give up a spot to some knuckle head who does not know the regs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I would have stayed there and tried to catch a snap!!!

Really nice load of fish anyways!!!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I think someone said " There is a douche bag captained every minute" Something like that. Either way, nice haul of fish!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

If you want to see a reduction of these events, be sure to record everything about them and particularly their vessel and post up here on the PFF.
A couple years back there was a jackazz captain charter boat out of Orange Beach that showed his butt and it got posted on here. I noticed that we haven't heard a peep out of them since. 
Exposure sometimes works.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

If I would have been drinking, I would have told all his customers that they paid good money to have their captain take them to fish public numbers. I would have gave them the name of some real charters that have private stuff.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

I would have told him where to stick his permit and drove donuts around them till they left.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Is that a half a fish?
Whyme


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You eat Bonita?
On that half a fish, I zoomed in more and it's not. Lol
Whyme


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

WhyMe said:


> You eat Bonita?
> On that half a fish, I zoomed in more and it's not. Lol
> Whyme


No half fish in that photo, and no we keep the bonita for bait.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

*I do*



WhyMe said:


> You eat Bonita?
> On that half a fish, I zoomed in more and it's not. Lol
> Whyme


I eat Little tunny(Bonita). Bleed them over night in cooler with ice and salt.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

That's why I love having a video camera on board


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

tibiasterrible said:


> I eat Little tunny(Bonita). Bleed them over night in cooler with ice and salt.


We have cooked them before- bleed them good when we caught them, and cut the red meat out- not bad!


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

I would have stayed there til the cows came home! What an azz hat. I try to be as nice as can be when on the water. Heck, I've had people come up on me on what I thought was a "private" spot that I found. I came to realize that no place is truly private out there. No harm no foul. But I myself don't do that. I try to stick to my own numbers or find some new ones.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

I really like deepsea fishing at night. Seems to not get crowded that way. And thus far have not had trouble catching snapper or AJ's at night. No body bothers us in the dark!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

tibiasterrible said:


> I really like deepsea fishing at night. Seems to not get crowded that way. And thus far have not had trouble catching snapper or AJ's at night. No body bothers us in the dark!!!


Exactly.....not to mention sunburns or lack of.....!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> Exactly.....not to mention sunburns or lack of.....!!!:thumbsup:


Speaking of sunburn, i'm still feeling mine.


----------

